# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  Mba برای یک پزشک ؟!

## soratak

دوستان یک سوال تخصصی داشتم اگر کسی میتونه پاسخگو باشه ممنونش میشم .

دوستان کسی میدونه اگر کسی پزشکی عمومی رو تموم کنه میتونه برای رشته mba درخواست بورس و فاند بده ؟ آیا برای پزشکان شانس بیشتری برای بورس شدن وجود داره !؟ سایر مدیریت ها چطور ؟

----------

